# Looking for a home....



## sofi (Apr 4, 2006)

I dont know if this is the right place or not... but, here goes. I am looking for a new home for my Sofi cat. I believe she is part Russian grey, part siemese (sp?)

She is 7 years old and needs someone that will give her the attention that she craves.

She is VERY lovable to her owners, but is timid around loud strangers and kids.

She gets along with dogs, and other cats, as long as the other cat doesnt come near her.

A perfect house would be a quiet neighborhood with someone that wants a 24/7 lap cat to pet. She likes going out in the summertime and laying under a rubarhb bush and watching the birds. In the winter, she stays inside.

She does come with a few MUST follow rules. She gets fed twice a day... otherwise she will sit there and gorge until the food is gone. Her litter box must be cleaned at least once every two days....she likes it clean. She can ONLY HAVE WET FOOD. Her stomach cant process dry food, she eats it way too fast and will vomit it back up...There is also something in dry food, or the abrasiveness of it. Sensitive stomach. Wet food only....doesnt matter the quality, as long as it is wet, she can eat it.

She is also VERY vocal and loves talking to you. You can have a full converstaion with her if you wanted.... She also likes to sleep on your pillow. We lock her in her own bedroom at night.

Now, the reason. I have a farm, horses and dogs.... She is not getting the attention that she needs. I feel bad locking her in a room at night, I barely pet her and her "talking" annoys me. I come home from work and want peace a quiet, my job is stressful and that does not help it. I dont want to sound bad, but I am just not a cat person. I have had her since she was a kitten along with another one that we just had to put down a couple months ago from a blood clot that paralized his back end. 

Because she is my pet though, I have always adopted an animal to keep... therefore, unless someone can give her a better home than she has right now. I will keep her. Also, if the person that takes her doesnt want her for any reason, I will take her back in a second. I just want to give her the chance to get the attention that she deserves. I will not put her on a plane or bus... Car ride is ok. I live in Penticton, B.C, Canada. If you are interested, please let me know.... 

Like I said, I am going to be picky, as she is my cat....but, if you know someone that can offer her a better quality of life and would like her...I am up for that.

Thanks.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You might try working with a local rescue group also. Esp if you are keeping her till they can locate a home for her and most rescues put their pets up on petfinders. I think Petfinders is in Canada but I could be wrong or a local rescue would have a webpage. 

You are being kind to think what is best for her. Good luck on your efforts to find her the right home.


----------



## sofi (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks... I may try that... I feel guilty as He!! doing this, but I just dont feel that I am doing her justice. She craves for so much attention that I dont give her... It is only fair.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You've had her for 7 years and she just annoys you? You guess you're not a cat person?

The best thing would be a new home for this poor baby.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

I agree with Marie, after 7 years and you now decide she isn't a good fit??

I hope this doesn't sound too harsh but it seems to me that you are doing this because it is convenient for you, rather than what's best for her, poor baby, I wish her the very best!!
Sorry I can't word it any other way..


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It does sound like it would be best for Sofi, though, so I do hope you find her a good, loving home.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I hope you find a wonderful home for her. It sounds like she is missing her lifelong companion who was put down, and her behavior shows it. It is a sad story. Maybe a fresh start is just what she needs. Good luck to both of you.

Fran


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

sofi said:


> Thanks... I may try that... I feel guilty as He!! doing this, but I just dont feel that I am doing her justice. She craves for so much attention that I dont give her... It is only fair.


I think you are very brave to admit this. The fact that you want to rehome her to give her the life that you don't think you are able to give means that you are a caring soul.

I'd take her off your hands in an instant but I don't think a 3000 plane journey and 6 months in quarantine is such a good idea 

Good luck!


----------



## Kendalyn (Feb 9, 2008)

If you can't find her a new home I do hope that you _make_ more time for her. Saying that you just can't do it is really a cop out. You could get up a little earlier, go to bed a little later or just make some room in your daytime schedule to spend with her. You say you just want some peace and quiet after work, can't you do that cuddling with your kitty?


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Kendalyn said:


> If you can't find her a new home I do hope that you _make_ more time for her. Saying that you just can't do it is really a cop out. You could get up a little earlier, go to bed a little later or just make some room in your daytime schedule to spend with her. You say you just want some peace and quiet after work, can't you do that cuddling with your kitty?


theres a good point made here. If you cuddled or played with kitty more she might not make so much noise. She is probably asking for attention.

Do you think you could - for example - cuddle the cat while you are relaxing? Or are you just not attached enough to her to want to do that? if not - thats ok - not everyone is a cat person but I would then strongly suggest a new home as it wouldn't be fair on her. But then I think you know that already don't you.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You all are walking a fine line. There is no need to condeme her. She is trying to do what is best for the cat. Atleast she realized she isnt a cat person. Yall deal with it. 

I could tell you stories that would crush your hearts of people who decide they dont want their cats and the cruel ways they abandon them and the results. She is being responsible and trying to find a good home. Try to help her not put her down.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Right on.

Unbelievable some of the comments made here. I'm shocked, I thought I was _bad_. Not everyone is a crazy cat obsessed fruitcake like some people. Nothing wrong with being one of course, but some people just aren't like that.

Sofi, Try your best to ignore the people who think you're not doing the right thing, none of us really know your full situation, and I for one am very glad that you realise you need to do something positive for the animal. If YOU feel that finding her a better home is her best option, then that IS the best option.


----------



## Kendalyn (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't think it's a bad thing to try and find this cat a better home, but in the meantime, it's not right to neglect her. 

Sofi should be getting what she needs emotionally whether her current owner wants to do it or not. That means making time to spend with Sofi even if you "realized you aren't a cat person". Too bad. The cat is obviously bonded to her owner and wants to be loved. She shouldn't be shut away in a seperate room. It's no wonder she's making lots of noise. 

I do commend Sofi's owner for obviously taking good care of her physical needs and providing a safe home no matter what. And I think it's good to shop around for a better home as well. But as I said before, Sofi should be getting the attention she needs in the meantime.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Mitts & Tess said:


> You all are walking a fine line. There is no need to condeme her. She is trying to do what is best for the cat. Atleast she realized she isnt a cat person. Yall deal with it.
> 
> I could tell you stories that would crush your hearts of people who decide they dont want their cats and the cruel ways they abandon them and the results. She is being responsible and trying to find a good home. Try to help her not put her down.


I do hope you don't think I'm condemning her. I'm trying to be sympathetic and give what little advice i can as to the best step forward.

To summarise:

Its a very brave thing to admit to a forum of cat lovers that you are considering rehoming your cat on the basis that you don't have time for it and you aren't cat person. She is being completely honest with her reasons and I applaud her for that.

I suggested gently that if she felt she could to try to give the cat more attention and see what happens but then said if she didn't feel attached enough to the cat to do that, then the very best thing to do would be to rehome it.

I don't think I'm treading a fine line at all. And I certainly haven't condemned her.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

melysion said:


> Mitts & Tess said:
> 
> 
> > You all are walking a fine line. There is no need to condeme her. She is trying to do what is best for the cat. Atleast she realized she isnt a cat person. Yall deal with it.
> ...


No I didnt think you were. But she has made a decission to place this cat in a home where it could get the attention and love it deserves. I support her in her efforts. She needs ideas on how to sucessfully go about this.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Well - you did say we were all walking a fine line. Just wanted to be sure.

Anyway,

keep us posted! Just wish I could help more but i don't really know enough about this sort of thing.

What about advertising on Craigs list and setting up a stringent interview process so the potential cat owner can be vetted properly.

And don't forget to charge a fee. Its never a good idea to advertise a pet as free to a good home.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

Have you asked family and friends? Maybe they could ask around too for you. She sounds like a great cat she just isnt use to being an only cat which hard on her. I hope you find her a great home, you are brave for admitting your reasons to find her a new home. Your a good person for not just abandoning her like some ppl do in my area.


----------



## sofi (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. Dont worry, I have tough skin and I knew posting this on a website where people are cat crazy would get some of these responses. But, on the other hand, I figured it would be the best place to post it.

Sofi is not neglected. I pat her on the head in passing and my husband will sit with her and pets her in the evenings. He likes her more than me. I am definitely not a cat person. I fully realize that Sofi has feelings and that is why I am not really "advertising" her. I am passively talking to people looking for someone that really wants a companion.

Sofi is the perfect cat for someone that has nothing better to do than pet her.... She almost molests you she is so friendly (towards her owners)

Sofi does not miss her buddy at all. He used to beat the crap out of her and they couldnt walk 4 feet by each other with out hissing, it was quite stressful. 

We got the other cat first, then got him a "buddy" a month later. They were one month apart, and never got a long from the get go.... 

The biggest problem I have with Sofi is the second I walk in the door, she starts talking (loud) and demanding her food.... same as first thing in the morning...those are the two worst times to bug me. She did this when the other cat was around too, and it has just come to the fact, that I cant handle it anymore.

We lock her in her bedroom at night (litter box, water, her very own couch, cracked window) She is quiet at night and will go in herself. She doesnt mind it at all as we have always done that with the cats.

In the day, she lays on the back of the couch and looks out the picture window and snoozes in the sun.

So, all in all, if you call that neglect.... I would REALLY like to see how you treat your un-neglected cat.... LOL...

IF I find a home that can offer Sofi more interaction and someone that will talk back with her I will consider it. If not, she can stay in my neglected home and I will take care of her until the day she dies.

I just thought I would put it out there, that if someone that is cat crazy, that lives somewhat close is on here, that I could find her a home that could offer her unconditional love and someone that could be crazy over her.

All I am trying to do is better her life. If I cant do that, I will keep her, and love her as she does have a cute little sense of humor....


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

You know, reading that I think Sofi is one lucky kitty. Sounds like she has a nice comfy home and lots of loving.

It just sounds to me as if you aren't really into cats - but it certainly doesn't sound as if Sofi is suffering on account of it at all 

You are a better cat mum than many out there.

Good luck with finding her a new home - or - if you don't - just keep up the good work


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

thats not neglecte she is just a very attention wanting cat from the sound of it. I understand you getting annoyed as my cat does the same thing when I wake up (she usually wakes me) and when I get home. I hope you find a home for her if you can. Best of luck and wishes


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

sofi said:


> So, all in all, if you call that neglect.... I would REALLY like to see how you treat your un-neglected cat....


I play with my cats, I talk to them, I am NOT a morning person, but I get up a little earlier than I need to so I can spend a few minutes with them before going to work. I brush them, I let them sit on my lap, they snuggle with me, we have nightly laser light sessions and Da Bird games. I record my t.v. shows so I can watch them while the cats are sleeping.

I guess I just think it's sad that I feel like your cat has just been something you've kept around for 7 years. For the past two years, you've posted about her health problems and the fact that she was scratching your $1200 leather chair. You mention in your posts that you're not a cat person and don't know much about cats, and yet you've had Sofi for 7 years. 

I do think you're finally doing what's best for her in finding her a home where she'll be petted and loved and talked to. I hope you find a good home for her. I think Craigslist is a good place, that's where I got Cinderella and Cleo. Just be upfront about her past health issues with the new owner. 

Good luck.


----------



## sofi (Apr 4, 2006)

Marie, I agree with you totally. I know I have had her for 7 years. If they only lived until they were 10 or so, I would not think about rehoming her. But I just feel that there is someone out there that could love her MORE. I feel like a bad owner because I dont spend enough time with her, and dont really want to. That is why I am doing this.

Yes, I will be totally upfront with her health issues. If I even have an inclination that she will not be better off she wont be going anywhere. I do love her, I just want what is best for her.

The health issues are non existant if you follow the feeding instructions. That is all that they were, that and stress from the other cat attacking her, but that is a non issue now.

Thanks to you guys on here, Sofi wears her new soft paws.... The leather couch is fine!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

There are some nights I just want to close myself in the bedroom and have 5 minutes to myself when I get home from work, so I do understand that part. I tried doing that last night, but I saw four little paws under the door and Charlee was trilling for attention. 

Kids. :roll: 

I never intended to keep Cinderella (my first cat), either, I just took her from a horrible situation, so I guess I had a cat person inside me waiting to get out.  

I also thought cats only lived to be about 10 when I got Cinderella. Now I'm thinking my twins may outlive ME. 8O 

I'm sorry, I can tell now that you do love her and care about her and want the best, or you'd just keep doing what you've been doing.


----------



## sofi (Apr 4, 2006)

I do love her and do want what is best. When I adopt an animal it is for life. I just feel guilty that I am not giving Sofi what someone else may be able to, that is the only reason that I am even considering doing this. I feel guilty knowing that someone "could" give her a better life. It will take a very special cat person for me to hand her over though.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Just to put maybe a slightly different angle on this. You say that your husband likes her more and pets her on the evenings. That doesn't sound like a cat starving for attention. OK - so its not you giving her all the attention but so what? She is getting loved.

I don't think Sofis getting the short straw here unless I'm missing something.

I remember the leather couch thing. Glad the soft paws are working out


----------



## sofi (Apr 4, 2006)

He is more of a cat person. He does it because he feels guilty. He agrees that someone could love her more...But he likes all animals. His issue is of a different kind. He hates the fact there is a litter box in the house and he can smell it, or that there is hair on the back of the couch. He hates what comes with having a cat... but loves the cat. 

She is not the type that you can take the litter box away either.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Scratching the leather chair, meowing too much, asking for attention, having to put up with the litter box, having fur on the couch.. and many many more should be thought of beforehand.
It is like getting a puppy and complaining because he chews all your furniture, that's what a puppy does.
I don't regret my comments, I hope Sofie finds a good home.


----------



## sofi (Apr 4, 2006)

hypertweeky said:


> Scratching the leather chair, meowing too much, asking for attention, having to put up with the litter box, having fur on the couch.. and many many more should be thought of beforehand.
> It is like getting a puppy and complaining because he chews all your furniture, that's what a puppy does.
> I don't regret my comments, I hope Sofie finds a good home.


FYI... She didnt go up to the chair and "scratch" it. She gets excited and "clings" to it. It was my bad in buying leather when I had cats. I accept that. Meowing too much is her personality, it has nothing really to do with "being a cat" The other cat didnt make a peep. I accept the litter box and the fur, hubby is a clean freak. We have two big dogs that live in the house as well. One happens to be a shep/husky...so there is quite a bit of hair from her.

Having two dogs...I have gone through puppy. They have not wrecked anything. I have made sure that they have enough toys and bones they like, and they leave my stuff alone. So, no puppys dont chew everything. 

I have bought Sofi 8 different scratching posts to find one that she specifically likes. I have now. And, she wears soft paws so I can have her and the chair. In our old house, I had the chair locked in a room away from where she could get it. Not possible in this house, so I comprimised and she got the soft paws. They work great. We knew what we were getting into when we got cats... I have had a cat in the house since I was little.

I think that you are just in a little bit of a huff because you cant seem to read the fact that......

"IF" I can find Sofi a home with someone that will love her and enjoy her and give her a "better" life, then I will. If not, I will keep her and she will continue to be cared for. I just feel that I am not doing her justice to the extent of making her the "happiest cat in the world" She thinks she is the queen right now and has a great life. I know it could be better. That is the point.

But, hey, thanks for the advise :roll:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This is obviously a very difficult situation that Sofi finds herself. She is taking it quite seriously.

She wants what's best for the cat. Bearing that in mind, please post your opinions and suggestions in a respectful manner. Thanks to all.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

I am not saying all cats and puppies behave the same, I was speaking in GENERAL, I know that one rule doesn't fit all, I was trying to make a point.
I am not questioning the fact that she is having a good life right now, I wish her nothing but the very best and you are welcome.


----------



## sofi (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Jeanie, 

It is VERY tough. I have thought about it for the last year. 

I was just explaining this to someone in a pm they sent me.... maybe it will make things a bit more clear.... If not, what ever...  I am not really going to defend myself to some of you that obviously dont understand. 

Except for to say this. If you moved from the country to the city and had a cat that was outside all day, then had to be stuck inside all day and turned miserable. Would you continue to keep that cat and "try" and make it happy, or would you realize that the cat would be much happier if it still lived on a farm and do what is best for the cat. So in otherwords, would you do what is best for your mind, or the cats.

I bought my first horse when I was 13. He was going to die in my ownership. But, he got so well trained, that I didnt ride him that much because he was "boring," some friends of mine found him a really good home, when he was not really for sale. I leased him out to them after screening them HUGE. This home was perfect. He won this 11 year old girl everything, and taught her how to ride. I still get goosebumps because I feel so happy that I allowed him to reach his potential and help someone else reach theirs. I still go and see him... I could not have given him that life. I am happy that someone else could, when this little girl first got on him, his eyes lit up and he felt like he was 5 years old again....It was that change in him that took him from an 18 year old retired horse, to a young and energetic soul that made my mind up.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

sofi said:


> I was just explaining this to someone in a pm they sent me.... maybe it will make things a bit more clear.... If not, what ever...  I am not really going to defend myself to some of you that obviously dont understand.


I *understand* I just don't agree that is all.
I am entitled to my opinion as well as you are entitled to your reasoning behind re-homing Sofie.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

Why dont you agree? I am just curious thats all. I think she is trying to do whats in the best interest of the cat. The cats not negelcted but might be happier with someone else, whats wrong with that?


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

mstx said:


> Why dont you agree? I am just curious thats all. I think she is trying to do whats in the best interest of the cat. The cats not negelcted but might be happier with someone else, whats wrong with that?


I can't explain why I don't agree because there is not a diplomatic way to say it... I will now refrain from posting in this thread.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

then pm me bc I am curious. I dont see whats wrong with rehoming a cat if you know that they could have a better life.


----------



## sofi (Apr 4, 2006)

hypertweeky said:


> sofi said:
> 
> 
> > I was just explaining this to someone in a pm they sent me.... maybe it will make things a bit more clear.... If not, what ever...  I am not really going to defend myself to some of you that obviously dont understand.
> ...


Let me answer that for you.

You are the person that adopts till death do you part through thick and thin. How is that for diplomatic? I dont have a problem with that, it is your animal. But, you are also a person that will bring the farm cat into the city and "try" to make it happy through all available sources. I credit you for trying. I am the type of person who wants my cat to be mentally and physically as happy as possible. If that means asking the people that bought the farm if they could keep her, that is what I will do. That is where we are different. That is what makes humans unique... Nothing wrong with that. I dont agree with what you would do, you dont agree with what I would or am doing, we each have strong opinions on the subject. I agree to disagree.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I have a dog. I worship the ground that dog walks on. I think he is utterly amazing.

He isn't the 'family' dog, he is mine. 

But he doesn't live with me.

Why? Two reasons. The first is that I work all day and its simply not fair on a dog to be on its own all day. My mum hasn't worked for quite a few years now and can keep him company all day. And the other is that he has lived in my mothers house all his life (since he was 6 weeks old) - he was about 12 when I left home and how could I disrupt his whole world like that? Dogs hate change, absolutely hate it.

He lives with my mother. I see him once a month or so. I wish I could have him with me - and indeed I could - but it simply would not be fair on him. He would be unhappy.

I know the situation is not quite the same but there is a similarity there if you look for it.

The point is, I made a difficult decision that was best for the dog and I think this is what the OP is saying she wants to do for sofi.

Would people accuse me of dumping my dog on my mother? Or just doing what is right for my beautiful, now very ancient, canine?


----------



## sofi (Apr 4, 2006)

You left your dog on the farm. Good for you for putting the dog first! I applaud you. It would rip my heart apart to do that, but I would as well, it is best for the animal and not me.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

sofi said:


> You left your dog on the farm. Good for you for putting the dog first! I applaud you. It would rip my heart apart to do that, but I would as well, it is best for the animal and not me.


It was very difficult and I hate saying goodbye to him particularly as he is now so old (he has just turned 17).


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't necessarily believe in adopting for life - because life changes. 

I posted about possibly rehoming my adorable little twins because I saw Cinderella "attack" one of them, and I thought they would be happier (and safer) in their own home. I was convinced by others, rightfully so, that it was growing pains and they were just being taught the heirarchy of the household. 

I've also rehomed a kitty because she was mean to Cinderella. I'm talking hair falling out and losing weight mean.

I was the first "negative" poster because I felt sorry for Sofi, so I feel like I started the bad turn this thread has taken. 

I hope she gets her home in the country, but now I know if you do keep her, she's not actually locked in a tower getting only bread and water.


----------



## sofi (Apr 4, 2006)

LOL, actually, she lives on 10 acres in the country. She would love to live in an apartment with a little bed out on the deck for her to lay in all day and just watch things with a little old lady that would dote on her.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

She certainly sounds very loving and quite the lap cat


----------



## sofi (Apr 4, 2006)

It is funny, she is very much a lap cat. The kind that would suffercate a sleeping child. She just has to be touching you. If you ignore her, she will stare at you with her mouth open purring. But, she HATES to actually be picked up.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Her personality sounds very much like my Tobys.

Ship her over! Come on! Its only 3000 miles away! :lol:


----------



## sofi (Apr 4, 2006)

Road trip! LOL 

Yep, she is quite the cat. If you pet her , or are playing with her, she will just look at you. As soon as you decide to not pay attention, but are still petting her, she will get you! Sassy thing... She will only go for you if she can draw blood. Quite funny. Other than that, she will just sit there. It is almost that look... "serves you right to pet me and not pay attention" I laugh everytime. The person who gets it usually has this look of shock! Thats my Sofi!


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Post edited :I wish Sofie the very best!


----------



## sofi (Apr 4, 2006)

?

I come on here and ask for advise, yes.... I dont get what you are getting at?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I sincerely hope that I don't have to lock this thread. I think we have some lovely people who disagree. But if the thread becomes disrespectful, I will have to.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Jeanie said:


> I sincerely hope that I don't have to lock this thread. I think we have some lovely people who disagree. But if the thread becomes disrespectful, I will have to.


Sorry Jeanie, I am done in this thread, don't worry!! :wink:


----------

